# New pup!



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all, I am picking my new first vizsla puppy up on 6th March ;D I am sooo excited. In preparation for puppy I have been researching Gundog trainers in my area. One trainer said that basic obedience with a Vizsla needs to be different and they should not be over fussed or over socialised and you should not approach socialising in the same way as other breeds as they can become anxious or aggressive. I am aware of the sensitivity required in their training and will get lots of professional help but I was just wondering people's opinion and how they approached puppy training? I don't want to end up with aggression issues fear or dominance?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think otherwise. While it was done slowly and was carefully managed, I exposed mine to as many social interactions and new experiences as possible. 

As for a Vizsla being unique in It's training methods/styles, that I agree with. They have soft ears and hearts and require a way more gentle and positively encouraged training persona.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I think they are referring to dog park settings. I can see a young V shutting down under those conditions.

We tried to pick and choose the dogs we met.... type of dog did not matter as long as they were able to communicate properly... A GSD is no different that a miniature poodle if it is mentally healthy and has stable owners


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: New pup!*



datacan said:


> I think they are referring to dog park settings. I can see a young V shutting down under those conditions.
> 
> We tried to pick and choose the dogs we met.... type of dog did not matter as long as they were able to communicate properly... A GSD is no different that a miniature poodle if it is mentally healthy and has stable owners


Your reading and comprehension skills far outweighs mine. I read that first post three more times and couldn't see a reference to dog parks?? Another comment in another thread I've missed??

Anyways, as for a Vizsla shutting down in a dog park setting......... I think it would be a rare occasion. There are now several Vizslas who frequent the local dog park and have done since pups. None have issues. 

While dog parks can sometimes be negative with a useless dog owner causing problems, on the most part they are a great way to learn interacting with other dogs. 

As a lot of city folk reside on here I'd hate a new owner to avoid one due to negative comments. You city folk....go your hardest, but just monitor and supervise to avoid problems.


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I live on a farm and have great walks around me too so exercise is no problem but I don't want to end up with a timid shy dog so was planning on as much socialization as possible. The trainer was referring to puppy parties and the like being inappropriate for a vizsla pup. I do understand that you have to take in to account each dogs personality and owner but in general are vizslas really sensitive and should I be avoiding taking him everywhere with me. Or simply be aware of the types of dogs he interacts with to start. What about people??? I thought taking him to farmers market etc meeting lots of people was a good thing?? Is this not so with a v?


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I can only relate or experience with our pup.

She went to puppy training and weekly puppy play group. As soon as she was able we started taking her to our local beach which is a busy dog waking/exercising area. At no time has our dog ever displayed any anxiety in these situations. She hasn't had any particularly bad experiences but she has had the odd nip or growl from another dog who she was annoying in some way - in these cases we had the odd welp from her and she has moved on. 

At 4.5 months she is very confident and calm. I have read a lot that talks about Vizslas being more sensitive in response to harsh treatment but I think if you follow your trainers advise you ARE going to end up with a neurotic dog!


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lyra
So many different opinions it's very confusing. My thinking was that the puppy needs to meet different dogs and environments to learn and as long as there is no major bad incident that even a growl here and there allows the pup to learn how to react to different dogs!!!!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: New pup!*

Yes it can be confusing Tiamissy1. My comment is based on one puppy. I don't claim to be an expert. But you can get advice from experts that can be wrong, outdated or not right for your dog (who is an individual). All I would suggest is get as many options as you can and then select on what you are happy with. Don't forget to use the forum search function as there is already a host of useful information here.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have any family or friends that have a dog you trust? That is what we did. We had a friend who had a boxer that was well trained and did play dates up until Ruby got all of her shots and could go out into the real world. 

We made sure she was socialized with people right away since we have lots if young nieces and nephews. We wanted Ruby to get used to young children. 

At 2 yrs old, she is so good around other dogs big and small as well as kids and people.


----------



## Stiggly Wiggly (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with some other responses, we socialized our V with as many different people, situations, sounds, and dog as possible. We waited until he had all of his shots then took him to the dog park. He was timid at the dog park for a few days, then we took him to doggy-daycare and now he is the best social butterfly! Loves everyone, dogs, people, cats, and bunnies!


----------



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you everybody! I am going to do bronze kc good scheme for socialising puppy until he is ready to do some gundog training. I have found a trainer I feel happy with and will get some help.


----------



## shona (Mar 20, 2012)

We also introduced our pup to as many people and other dogs as possible so she didn't grow up nervous. It seems to have worked the other way, she sees everyone and all dogs as playmates, even if the other dog growls at her she stands wagging her tail. She is good though, never jumps at another dog and always approaches cautiously and comes straight away if I call her.


----------

